# How Do You Make Your Shakes?



## anewguy (Dec 14, 2015)

For those of you that supplement with a protein shake, how do you make it?  I normally just use 2%, but buddies use just water.  I'm curious to see if anyone adds anything special, or if you leave the milk out for calories' sake.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 14, 2015)

Whole milk, cereal or oats, ice cream, whey powder, PB, banana, Granny Smith apple, chocolate syrup, cinnamon


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 14, 2015)

anewguy said:


> For those of you that supplement with a protein shake, how do you make it?  I normally just use 2%, but buddies use just water.  I'm curious to see if anyone adds anything special, or if you leave the milk out for calories' sake.



I use ice, water and a blender bottle.
I use good quality protein powders that still taste good in water (cellucor whey and muscletech casein).
I leave the milk out to save on the cals.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 14, 2015)

Generally don't do shakes because if I even look at one I will gain 10 pounds.

A favorite of mine back in the day would be considered a standard issue simple & easy milk, natural flavor protein, a banana, strawberries and honey.


----------



## Milo (Dec 14, 2015)

10 egg whites
2 cups raw oats
Banana 
Scoop of gainer


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 14, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Whole milk, cereal or oats, ice cream, whey powder, PB, banana, Granny Smith apple, chocolate syrup, cinnamon



****in' hardgainers....


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 14, 2015)

40g whey iso
3 table spoon liquid egg white
glutamine/taurine/fiber
20% milk
80% water
3-5 g taurine if pre WO
5-8 g creatine if post WO + 30g dextrose & 20g wazy maize


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 14, 2015)

I have Pre-Workout-
40g Whey
1 teaspoon nut butter
1/3 cup dry oats
3g beta alanine
5g citrulline malate
5g creatine

I have a magic bullet some time I put ice in there but always use water...


----------



## Maijah (Dec 14, 2015)

I use whole milk, two fat tablespoons of peanut butter and a few ice cubes


----------



## Seeker (Dec 14, 2015)

Muscle Pharms cookies and cream protein made with orange Gatorade, ice, and dark berries. Tastes absolutely delicious post workout.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 14, 2015)

Only time I really do protein shakes is when I am using slin.

In those times, I mix 2 bottles of orange gatorade with 2 scoops vanilla whey isolate, 10 grams of creatine and drink while training with about 10 to 15iu insulin.

Then for post I toss 2 scoops in the blender with fat free milk, oats and sometimes fat free frozen yogurt with 15 to 20iu.


----------



## snake (Dec 14, 2015)

Water for me if I'm looking to keep the cals low. If I don't care about the cals, I use 2% milk.


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 14, 2015)

8 - 16 ounces of fairlife
50g of choc. Whey
2 tbls of natty pb or hazelnut 

I keep it pretty simple.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 14, 2015)

56g whey,whole milk, 2 fat ass tbl spoons of pb, a banana for a  am meal replacement. Or the fat boy delux sub the banana and go with chocolate ice cream


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 14, 2015)

Blender- 2 scoops chocolate syntha 6, banana, 2 spoons peanut butter, water, ice

Shaker cup- water, 2 scoops mts red velvet


----------



## Yaya (Dec 14, 2015)

When I'm home i use a blender

When I'm out I use a shaker


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 14, 2015)

With a blender


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 14, 2015)

I just order a chocolate and bacon flavored shake with my triple pattie from Five Guys.


----------



## DF (Dec 14, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I just order a chocolate and bacon flavored shake with my triple pattie from Five Guys.



The Fuk! I had to look this up, It's REAL! :32 (19):


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 14, 2015)

DF said:


> The Fuk! I had to look this up, It's REAL! :32 (19):



You think I would lie about five guys? I take that shit seriously.


----------



## Jason126 (Dec 14, 2015)

40g whey iso 
1 raw egg
2% or whole milk
Sometimes creatine.  (I read somewhere creatine is best with orange juice though) 
That's all I use


----------



## bvs (Dec 15, 2015)

I usually just use water in a shaker cup. Depending on the occasion I'll add egg whites and use milk, still just in a shaker cup


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 15, 2015)

Water in a shaker cup for pre, almond milk in a shaker post.  I work out at 6 AM and it is just to early to eat breakfast.


----------



## Angrybird (Dec 15, 2015)

5 eggs, 1 scoop protein, tablespoon raw honey, whole milk.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 15, 2015)

2 cups oats
2 scoops protein
1 huge scoop pb
18 ounces of milk. 2 percent. Sometimes whole


----------



## rburdge84 (Dec 15, 2015)

Protein, oats, boiled sweet potato, banana, greens, ice, while or 2% milk. Some times some flax seed


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 15, 2015)

Banana, whey protein, steel cut oats, flax seed, pbfit, 2% milk.

Thank me later for a simple yet awesome shake


----------



## baitslinger (Dec 20, 2015)

Unsweetened Coconut Milk, fiber, creatine, liquid egg wires, 40g whey isolate, fiber, whole raw milk


----------



## maxnout (Dec 22, 2015)

dymatize elite whey mixed with whole milk, ice, pb2 powder peanut butter, and a banana. Tastes great


----------



## corvettels3 (Dec 26, 2015)

2 scoops whey, 1/2 cup sweet potato , 1/2 cup egg whites, little water, and blend that mofo. If I'm not in the mood for the sweet potato I'll just substitute it with oat flour.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 26, 2015)

Banana flavor whey
PBFit
Banana
Steel cut oats
Chocolate syrup
Strawberries
Whole milk watered down 1:1

Mixed in my Nutribullet...comes out tasting like a banana split 

I drink this PWO or intra-wo and I make about 24 oz of it to fit into my 35oz shake bottle.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 15, 2016)

I do this shake in the morning and night before bed using my nutribullet.
8 egg whites
2 whole eggs
2 table spoons of peanut butter 
1 cup Greek yogurt 
1 scoop protein powder chocolate 
water


----------



## ckb (Jan 15, 2016)

usually just use water, ice, whole milk. like the easy way..


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 15, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> I do this shake in the morning and night before bed using my nutribullet.
> 8 egg whites
> 2 whole eggs
> 2 table spoons of peanut butter
> ...



Thats a fawkin' shake! What are the macros on that beast?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 15, 2016)

1 cup tequila 

1 cup triple sec 

1 fresh squeezed lemon

4 fresh squeezed limes.

Shake it and keep it sexy


----------



## Onrek (Jan 15, 2016)

I usually just mix water with my whey and add 1-2 spoons of olive oil and 1-2 raw eggs. I used to grind up oats in a coffee grinder and add them in as well. It worked well for me for a number of months and was an easy way to throw down a bunch of calories while stuck at work and traveling around doing errands with the kiddo.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 15, 2016)

I am always afraid of raw eggs, but then again I'm a sissy


----------



## IronCore (Jan 15, 2016)

I put a scoop of protein in my shaker cup and leave it dry... After my workout I add water and pound it down


----------



## monster-ish (Jan 15, 2016)

1 cup of water 
1cup of milk
1cup of oats
50-75g protein iso 
Banana or blueberries
Mix all that shit together in a blender and g2g


----------

